# Newbie with aluminum angle/tubing decking questions



## IrishInk (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey, I've got a 14' Jon boat that I want to deck off with aluminum. I currently live in the Fredericksburg, VA area can't find a supplier willing to give me a yes or no on wiether my plan will work. I've tried. They keep saying I need to speak to an engineer but I don't think you need a degree to answer this question. I just think they don't like there jobs and or life. I see online here and other places were people use angle and tubing but I don't know the thickness that is being used. I can go get 1" angle with an 1/8" thickness from home depot if needed but I can also bend it by hand. So what gives, am I crazy or does it gain strength when connected. What are you guys useing and what type of shop should I try to use as a supplier (machine shop?). My plan is to bolt 1" tubing to the exesting small front deck and front seat and rivet the 1" angle to it as the lateral supports. Then since there is no middle seat to use (open floor plan) I planned on building a cross beam with the 1" tubing were normally the seat would be. I was going to bolt it to the gunwales above the waterline. And then repeat bringing the angle from the back of the front seat to my cross beam tubing. I didn't really plan on having any leg supports but if needed I will. Does this sound Kosher or not. I really don't want to use 2x4's but if the "good people" of VA don't feel like answering my question then hey,.....fine. It kills me that they sell material that they know nothing about. Who do they sell it to, what is used for in general. These are the type of follow up questions I've had for the local machine shops but all I get is shrugged shoulders and attitude. It has been impossible to coax an answer form them. Gotta love the D.C. area. Thanks guys.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Feb 24, 2011)

I used 1x1x 1/8" aluminum angle for the floor support (capped on each rib and riveted in). I also used it to frame my front casting deck. It is all held together with 3/16 x 1/2" aluminum rivets that u can buy at any Lowes. As for the angle, do not get from retail store like lowes or you will pay out the arse. Yes go to a machine shop. 

As for structural integrity, think about it. Yes it is stronger when u rivet it together. Click on the link in my signature and you will see my build thread. Its hard to explain with words how I have min constructed. The framing is riveted to the very front bench. The I have a piece on each side that running laterally up the sides. The tops of those pieces are actually bolted to my boat. The bottoms are riveted through the small portion of support rib. Then I have a piece running the width of the boat connecting those together. Then one is along the bottom. Then have two support pieces on top connected to the front benhlch again. Then vertically under those on the back of the framing is aupport pieces that make the frame of the hole to access under the casting deck. Again just look through my build thread and you will see it


----------



## sixshootertexan (Feb 25, 2011)

Unless the machine shops have it on hand they will need to order the material for you. They will then add a markup of usually 15% to justify the paper work. I know I work at a machine shop. This is one of the same places we get our material from locally.
https://www.onlinemetals.com/index.cfm

I don't even order through my work I just order here and have it delivered to my house. Order 6061 for the structural stuff as it's a lot stronger than the stuff at your local hardware store. Dixie_boysles did a good job on his build.


----------



## IrishInk (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks guys I appriciate the help. Yeah thats what I was hopeing to hear. I've just had a bit of a hard time getting that out of the locals. 6061 though, awesome. Thanks again for the help and links guys.


----------



## zwseemm (Feb 26, 2011)

Its probably a little far for you but these guys were great to deal with and not afraid to give their opion. 

Clark Welding Co 
5843 Urbana Pike, Frederick, MD
(301) 694-6161 ‎


----------



## Silverad04 (Jun 22, 2013)

Does anyone know why bolts arnt more commonly used for fastening the angle structure together? I would assume they would be every bit as strong, and as long as locknuts, lockwashers, or lock tight is used I would think there would be a problem. Anyone have any insight on the subject?


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Bolts can also be used to fasten structural members together. 

Use at least 1/8" thickness for your material, and you'll be fine. 

For spans up to 36" you can use 1x1x1/8" angle

For spans of 36-72" use 1 1/2x 1 1/2x 1/8" 

For decking, use at least .090" material. For flooring, you can use .062" but you'll need to place foam underneath to give it some added strength.


----------



## BrazosDon (Jun 22, 2013)

You might try Summit Recycling there in town. At times you can get good material and only pay by the pound for it. Cheaper than wholesale.


----------



## Dyno6942 (Jun 23, 2013)

BMG Metals, Richmond, delivers to Fredericksburg 5 days a week. 804-226-1024. 6061 & 6063 in 16' and 25' lengths.


----------



## steelerfan88 (Jun 24, 2013)

Just drive up to Newington/Springfield and pick it up yourself at Potomac Steel. It's ony a 30min. ride up I95.


----------

